

Show HN: Convert C#/VB into Hyperlinked, Static HTML – Powered by Roslyn - Permit
http://sourcebrowser.io

======
louthy
Awesome. Works with C# 6.0 too:

[http://sourcebrowser.io/Browse/louthy/language-
ext](http://sourcebrowser.io/Browse/louthy/language-ext)

------
sqs
This is very cool. I'd love to share a few things I've helped build that might
help people who are interested in getting similar stuff for other languages
(Java/Go/Python/Ruby/JavaScript):

Sourcegraph - fully browsable, linked, and cross-referenced code with usage
examples

For example, here's a class in the AWS Java SDK:

[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/aws/aws-sdk-
java@master/....](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/aws/aws-sdk-
java@master/.JavaArtifact/com.amazonaws/aws-java-sdk-
ec2/.def/com/amazonaws/services/ec2/AmazonEC2Client:type)

And the Go stdlib:

[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/golang/go@master/.GoPacka...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/golang/go@master/.GoPackage/image/png/.def/Decode)

And it's all based on srclib, an open-source, multi-language source code
analysis framework: [https://srclib.org/](https://srclib.org/).

------
city41
This is excellent, basically "go to definition" implemented in HTML. I'd love
to see this extended to other languages.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Next feature request would be "find usages"!

~~~
latkin
The Roslyn team themselves have had a site up very similar to this for a while
([http://source.roslyn.codeplex.com](http://source.roslyn.codeplex.com)), but
covering only the Roslyn codebase itself. It has find all references (e.g.
[http://source.roslyn.codeplex.com/#Microsoft.CodeAnalysis.Wo...](http://source.roslyn.codeplex.com/#Microsoft.CodeAnalysis.Workspaces/FindSymbols/SyntaxTree/AbstractSyntaxTreeInfo.cs,e146b211f5140a5a,references))
and various other neat features.

------
talles
This is extremely handy for .NET devs (myself included). Great work.

P.S.: is there anyway of using it for private repositories?

------
gamesbrainiac
I think this is better than sourcegraph.

~~~
CmonDev
Yes, it's funny how they did not support C# and now someone built something
much better for it.

